# Short Throw Shifter Question



## Autobell43 (Feb 18, 2008)

I just purchased a B&M Short Throw shifter for my GTO. I was looking through the directions and i noticed that they say to jack it up and put it on stilts but in the directions they never tell you to go under the car. Is jacking it up necessary and if it is does anyone know why?


----------



## v8newb (Jul 2, 2008)

I think that on the shifter you need to access bolts from the underside, due to lack of room from up top


----------



## fattirewilly (May 26, 2006)

Autobell43 said:


> I just purchased a B&M Short Throw shifter for my GTO. I was looking through the directions and i noticed that they say to jack it up and put it on stilts but in the directions they never tell you to go under the car. Is jacking it up necessary and if it is does anyone know why?


Not B&M but the instructions kick arse. 

Install Billet Products Short Throw Shifter


----------

